
Alternative ideas for what NASA could do with its Moon budget - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/nasa-wants-to-spend-35-billion-returning-to-the-moon-is-it-worth-it/
======
nabla9
NASA could build OWL (Overwhelmingly Large Telescope) equivalent. The cost
would be "just" $1.5 billion.

